# herpetology courses.



## mrd

herpetology courses..

does anyone know wer i can do a herpetology course 
preferably a home course.

i heard of proteus or something but cant find any websites, they do exist but i cant get on them!

cheers guys,

chris.


----------



## NNY

Yeah proteus do a home course for £150 i think... but thats only standard level.. you have to go up for weekend to do the higher course which is equivelant to a level 3 GNVQ... should be doing both next year.  

http://www.proteus.uk.net/courses.php


----------



## Andy

a level 3 NVQ in a weekend? That aint bad it took me nearly two year to get mine in Plumbing!


----------



## mrd

i cant afford it at the moment though.
i might try to go through uni to do one.


----------



## Blazey

even if u did it, most herpetologists have degrees in it anyway. its very hard to get a decent job in herpetology without the degree.


----------



## SilverSteno

Copmpass Education And Training do a home course on Herpetology http://www.compass-education.co.uk/


----------



## Caltowie

*Herpetology courses*

Has anyone heard from proteus recently? I completed the essays for the correspondance herpetology course with Proteus in February and received an update in early June that I would get my results within 10 days. As its now September and my (numerous) e-mails and telephone messages are going unanswered, I am beginning to wonder what I paid my money for. Thanks.


----------



## JPPreacher

Hey folks, sorry to bring up an aging topic but has anyone had any experince with either of the suggested courses?

The reason I ask is that I finished my course at the beginning of the summer in Animal Care and would be intrested to carry on into more Herp based courses and work. After working for 3 weeks in the local Rep shop as part of my course I decieded that was what I really wanted to carry on and do. 

However I'm a bit cautious about these study at home company kinda things and want to know what other people think.

Clearly Caltowie has dealt with Proteus and his comments are less than encouraging.


----------



## snakeboy101

how old do you have to be to take these course's do you need any other qualifications? 

sorry im abit busy and cant take a long read atm :lol:


----------



## Caltowie

*Herpetology courses*

As an update, received a letter from Proteus today - I passed the two assignments and received a merit for the course. Apart from the delay in marking assignments, foundation course is ok for people new to the subject with limited experience as a general introduction.

Would now like a more advanced course - any ideas? 

We have a Argus Monitor, Bearded dragon, two Madagascan giant green geckos and two Red eyes leaf frogs.


----------



## NNY

Congrats on the results.. Ill be doing that course next year.. have you thought about going to do the weekend higher course with them?


----------



## rossocorvino

*proteus*

Hi, just a quick question. could you tell me exactly what proteus covers? ive been trying to contact them but havent had much luck.


----------



## Zak

Wow dude talk about raising the dead, thread was nearly 3 years old.

Proteus as far as i know stopped teaching as guy who organised course left, apparently teaching now but wouldnt bother.


----------



## lawrencet1988

I think i may have to raise the dead also. There are so many herp courses that im looking at but dont know if any are actually worth the money or not dude?


----------



## Greg_E

Zombie thread O_0


----------



## lawrencet1988

get the chainsaws out.


----------



## lbaker2656

I have done both the courses run by Proteus and EAWT. They were both weekend courses (although that may have changed as it was a good few years ago now!). There are also several volunteer opportunities although not cheap - Shedd Aquarium go out every year to either Andros Island or the Exumas in the Bahamas, then there is Utilan Iguanas in Honduras and the Blue Iguanas in the Caymans. I've done the Shedd "holidays" and thoroughly enjoyed them. More info can be found on the relevant websites:
Shedd Aquarium - Chicago | Rock Iguana Research and Conservation
Welcome to the Utila Iguana voluntary conservation project
Field Work Opportunities - International Reptile Conservation Foundation


----------

